# Super Frustrated--Thinking of Quitting Uber



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes call me naive. But I am really frustrated and need somebody to tell me what is going on. My fares for last week came to $370. Yet my payout is a meager $275. On the online payment statement it starts at $309, which is $60 less than the fare on my summary page. Then with the Uber fee taken out and the phone fee taken out, I am left with $275, including the little bit they gave me for the rate guarantee. As for the safety fee, it looks like they charged me for it but then deducted it again. This all makes no sense, as several weeks ago I worked basically the same hours and my payout was $445. I have looked at the statement for about 30 minutes now and cannot make heads or tails out of it.

What is the point of keeping my own records when at the end of the week I am robbed of what I thought I made? I cannot live on these wages. If I divide $275 by the amount of hours I worked, the hourly rate is $16, $10 short of the peak rate guarantee and $4 short of the regular guarantee. 

So I am thinking of abandoning Uber to do Lyft full time, as their accounting at least makes sense and my total matches their total each week. Any help or advice here is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes I read some of the Uber math threads that were posted a while ago and came up with this quote from one of the posts:
*
<<Thus, an ever rising tide of drivers will be chasing a barely growing number of pings for less money and more upfront driver expense....equals= massive driver turnover>>*

Beyond this, I do not understand what is going on


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Yes call me naive. But I am really frustrated and need somebody to tell me what is going on. My fares for last week came to $370. Yet my payout is a meager $275. On the online payment statement it starts at $309, which is $60 less than the fare on my summary page. Then with the Uber fee taken out and the phone fee taken out, I am left with $275, including the little bit they gave me for the rate guarantee. As for the safety fee, it looks like they charged me for it but then deducted it again. This all makes no sense, as several weeks ago I worked basically the same hours and my payout was $445. I have looked at the statement for about 30 minutes now and cannot make heads or tails out of it.
> 
> What is the point of keeping my own records when at the end of the week I am robbed of what I thought I made? I cannot live on these wages. If I divide $275 by the amount of hours I worked, the hourly rate is $16, $10 short of the peak rate guarantee and $4 short of the regular guarantee.
> 
> So I am thinking of abandoning Uber to do Lyft full time, as their accounting at least makes sense and my total matches their total each week. Any help or advice here is appreciated. Thanks.


Abandon Uber and do Lyft full time.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Abandon Uber and do Lyft full time.


What a simple answer. Thanks. I am finding that working for Uber is like chasing a carrot that doesn't exist.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> What a simple answer. Thanks. I am finding that working for uber is like chasing a carrot that doesn't even exist.


Yes. Stop driving until they get their shit straight.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You are doing quite well if you net $16 per hour. Vast majority of us are getting less than $9 per hour.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I stopped driving.
I still do Lyft, very little money but what can I do..... I refuse to be a slave!
Hopefully most drivers will follow and then Uber will have to pay or die.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If the compensation doesn't make sense, then working for said compensation doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mustang19 (Jan 5, 2015)

They just denied helping me with a citation because I "blocked traffic" which I did not but was targeted by the Wrightsville Beach police....


----------



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

Same shit happens to me. WTF?! Why is Lyft better?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber just a bunch of bull shit mother ****ers, me and my homboyz quit and sell UBER weed now


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I heard for the first time tonight when pulling up to who I thought was my rider........"No, I called Lyft". 
First time and I've been driving for Uber for a year now.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

GO LYFT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Just stop driving for uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Yes call me naive. But I am really frustrated and need somebody to tell me what is going on. My fares for last week came to $370. Yet my payout is a meager $275. On the online payment statement it starts at $309, which is $60 less than the fare on my summary page. Then with the Uber fee taken out and the phone fee taken out, I am left with $275, including the little bit they gave me for the rate guarantee. As for the safety fee, it looks like they charged me for it but then deducted it again. This all makes no sense, as several weeks ago I worked basically the same hours and my payout was $445. I have looked at the statement for about 30 minutes now and cannot make heads or tails out of it.
> 
> What is the point of keeping my own records when at the end of the week I am robbed of what I thought I made? I cannot live on these wages. If I divide $275 by the amount of hours I worked, the hourly rate is $16, $10 short of the peak rate guarantee and $4 short of the regular guarantee.
> 
> So I am thinking of abandoning Uber to do Lyft full time, as their accounting at least makes sense and my total matches their total each week. Any help or advice here is appreciated. Thanks.


So what exactly did you make AFTER YOUR EXPENSES, about $150.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So what exactly did you make AFTER YOUR EXPENSES, about $150.


I'd rather not think about that


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You know it and Uber knows it that you are not quiting, shit they have you driving at 75 cents a mile using your car "until you run it to the ground, I am sure you are making enough to buy a new ride once this one kicks the bucket" , and they know you will keep on doing it, even when they drop the rates even more "of course you will drive for those incentives they throw at you, like someone throwing a dog a bone", you know those incentives that are almost impossible to achieve, unless of course you sleep in your car with no breaks, uber on uber slaves, uber and their billionaire investors love you, lol. There is a sucker born every day, and Uber is making a killing on the weak and desperate.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You don't understand the guarantee.
$25/20 are in fares!
So you get 20% less or $20/16 from Uber.

Uber lies, most drivers make $10.00/hour after expenses.

Flexible hours, puking pax, no boss, no insurance, great view, horrible ratings system..... All Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> You don't understand the guarantee.
> $25/20 are in fares!
> So you get 20% less or $20/16 from Uber.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the SRFs of your trips are subtracted from$25/20 before calculating your guarantee pay. So max a driver gets is $19.20/$15.20, and even less the higher their average trips per hour is above 1.0.

Also, if the driver is doing enough paid miles per hour to get ZERO guarantee pay in their MISC section of their paycheck, then they probably aren't making as much as $10.00/hour after expenses unless they got a lot of surge rate fares. Without the benefit of surge and/or guarantee pay, many drivers are making less than minimum wage after their expenses.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I netted about $13.75/hr plus another $2.50/hr in tips. about half my hours were at the lowest guarantee ($16/hr) and half at the regular guarantee ($20/hr). Drove about 200 miles, so spent $10 in gas. Not great, but not horrible. Without the guarantees, I would have averaged about $4/hr less, which would be bad.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Yes call me naive. But I am really frustrated and need somebody to tell me what is going on. My fares for last week came to $370. Yet my payout is a meager $275. On the online payment statement it starts at $309, which is $60 less than the fare on my summary page. Then with the Uber fee taken out and the phone fee taken out, I am left with $275, including the little bit they gave me for the rate guarantee. As for the safety fee, it looks like they charged me for it but then deducted it again. This all makes no sense, as several weeks ago I worked basically the same hours and my payout was $445. I have looked at the statement for about 30 minutes now and cannot make heads or tails out of it.
> 
> What is the point of keeping my own records when at the end of the week I am robbed of what I thought I made? I cannot live on these wages. If I divide $275 by the amount of hours I worked, the hourly rate is $16, $10 short of the peak rate guarantee and $4 short of the regular guarantee.
> 
> So I am thinking of abandoning Uber to do Lyft full time, as their accounting at least makes sense and my total matches their total each week. Any help or advice here is appreciated. Thanks.


The basic calculation (without guarantees or phone cost) is: (Gross Fares - $1.00 per Ride given) x 80% = your pay.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Don't forget the SRFs of your trips are subtracted from$25/20 before calculating your guarantee pay. So max a driver gets is $19.20/$15.20, and even less the higher their average trips per hour is above 1.0.
> 
> Also, if the driver is doing enough paid miles per hour to get ZERO guarantee pay in their MISC section of their paycheck, then they probably aren't making as much as $10.00/hour after expenses unless they got a lot of surge rate fares. Without the benefit of surge and/or guarantee pay, many drivers are making less than minimum wage after their expenses.


This makes no sense.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I netted about $13.75/hr plus another $2.50/hr in tips. about half my hours were at the lowest guarantee ($16/hr) and half at the regular guarantee ($20/hr). Drove about 200 miles, so spent $10 in gas. Not great, but not horrible. Without the guarantees, I would have averaged about $4/hr less, which would be bad.


What kind of car do you drive?$10 equals roughly 3 1/2 gallons,on 200 miles is about
55 miles per gallon.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

arto71 said:


> What kind of car do you drive?$10 equals roughly 3 1/2 gallons,on 200 miles is about
> 55 miles per gallon.


A Prius. That was when gas was about 2.39. I drive mostly on battery, when I can.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> This makes no sense.


What makes no sense? What Uber does, or you don't understand what Uber does?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> A Prius. That was when gas was about 2.39. I drive mostly on battery, when I can.


Even though I don't have a Prius anymore.My best on the Prius it was 49 miles per gallon.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Even though I don't have a Prius anymore.My best on the Prius it was 49 miles per gallon.


I don't track it real closely, but I seem to average between 48-53 mpg. When I don't have PAX, i really try to maximize the use of the battery to save gas.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What makes no sense? What Uber does, or you don't understand what Uber does?


What Uber does of course


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> What a simple answer. Thanks. I am finding that working for Uber is like chasing a carrot that doesn't exist.












Or a carrot that is just out of reach....


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> You are doing quite well if you net $16 per hour. Vast majority of us are getting less than $9 per hour.


I sincerely feel for you guys busting your ass,(and your car for 9 $ an hour).. Here I am working like 9 pm to 3 am every Friday and Saturday ..like 12 hrs per week end for maybe 200+ bucks(180 +to me) and Im thinking of hanging it up. I guess the extra cash is OK,,but the wear and tear I put on the suburu is starting to show. Maybe Ill start doing this only on Saturday nights.. .
What was a cool novelty & a way to make nice extra money,has become a drag. I kinda looked forward to driving on the week-ends ,even got a kick out of the riders. Now I am concerned about the car, the pax annoy me way more they they used to, rating system is starting to annoy me more than ever,, ,tips are far and few inbetween,,,,its the little things... it just doesn't seem worth it. I told myself when I started this gig, when I stopped averaging 18 $ an hour, and when this started feeling more like a job than a P/T gig , I would give it up...not yet,,but its gettin close.
Maybe, things will change,,maybe Ill feel different tomorrow... for now Im hanging in there..


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I sincerely feel for you guys busting your ass,(and your car for 9 $ an hour).. Here I am working like 9 pm to 3 am every Friday and Saturday ..like 12 hrs per week end for maybe 200+ bucks(180 +to me) and Im thinking of hanging it up. I guess the extra cash is OK,,but the wear and tear I put on the suburu is starting to show. Maybe Ill start doing this only on Saturday nights.. .
> What was a cool novelty & a way to make nice extra money,has become a drag. I kinda looked forward to driving on the week-ends ,even got a kick out of the riders. Now I am concerned about the car, the pax annoy me way more they they used to, rating system is starting to annoy me more than ever,, ,tips are far and few inbetween,,,,its the little things... it just doesn't seem worth it. I told myself when I started this gig, when I stopped averaging 18 $ an hour, and when this started feeling more like a job than a P/T gig , I would give it up...not yet,,but its gettin close.
> Maybe, things will change,,maybe Ill feel different tomorrow... for now Im hanging in there..


I have switched to Lyft this past week and have made much more money than I did with Uber in the last few weeks, even with their guarantee. So maybe you can do the same.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I just moved to DC and this weekend was my first weekend driving since my move. Drove exclusively for Lyft and made double the amount of money I made last week and I did both. Most of my rides come through Uber. After seeing this, I'm think I'm going to stay with Lyft for now. At least I can get tips and a potential for a bonus. As long as the demand stay high I'll do it and stay away from Uber's shadiness. Plus I didn't have to go through so many hoops to switch over with Lyft. All they needed was my new address. I had to apply all over again with Uber and get an inspection( not even going to get into that).


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

I haven't driven since late November, but I officially quit in writing today. No effort on their part to change my mind, etc... 

Unreal how quickly this turned from being a fun way to make extra money to a way to essentially lose money.


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> Yes call me naive. But I am really frustrated and need somebody to tell me what is going on. My fares for last week came to $370. Yet my payout is a meager $275. On the online payment statement it starts at $309, which is $60 less than the fare on my summary page. Then with the Uber fee taken out and the phone fee taken out, I am left with $275, including the little bit they gave me for the rate guarantee. As for the safety fee, it looks like they charged me for it but then deducted it again. This all makes no sense, as several weeks ago I worked basically the same hours and my payout was $445. I have looked at the statement for about 30 minutes now and cannot make heads or tails out of it.
> 
> What is the point of keeping my own records when at the end of the week I am robbed of what I thought I made? I cannot live on these wages. If I divide $275 by the amount of hours I worked, the hourly rate is $16, $10 short of the peak rate guarantee and $4 short of the regular guarantee.
> 
> So I am thinking of abandoning Uber to do Lyft full time, as their accounting at least makes sense and my total matches their total each week. Any help or advice here is appreciated. Thanks.


Welcome to the taxi business .. Call it ride sharing , call it virtual hitch hiking , but this is what it is .. A taxi plain and simple.. You are and obviously have been a driver for a bit .. You now realize you are a taxi driver and an owner operator at that .. With upkeep, gas , insurance, fees and all the expenses that go with being a taxi.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Shockhazzard said:


> virtual hitch hiking


Haha- - Nice......


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I netted about $13.75/hr plus another $2.50/hr in tips. about half my hours were at the lowest guarantee ($16/hr) and half at the regular guarantee ($20/hr). Drove about 200 miles, so spent $10 in gas. Not great, but not horrible. Without the guarantees, I would have averaged about $4/hr less, which would be bad.


IF you drove 200 miles you had real expenses of at least $40-60. This ain't a gas cost only gig my friend.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> I haven't driven since late November, but I officially quit in writing today. No effort on their part to change my mind, etc...
> 
> Unreal how quickly this turned from being a fun way to make extra money to a way to essentially lose money.


So true. I used to look forward to seeing how much I made each week. Now I dread both the payment statements and the stupid driver reports which only frustrate and unmotivate me when I see the low star ratings from the unappreciative customers. How is that supposed to make us want to get up and do our job?


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Abandon Uber and do Lyft full time.


What is lyft per mile rate in New Jersey.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Forget the gas costs and realise how much value your losing on your Prius or whatever and the mileage and the maintenance is not cheap. Smarten up boys n girls you are not making shi zit and Fuber laughing at you swimming in a pooled filled with cash and champaign


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> You don't understand the guarantee.
> $25/20 are in fares!
> So you get 20% less or $20/16 from Uber.
> 
> ...


Nobody "makes $10/hr" (true net), they r all LOSING $!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

arto71 said:


> What kind of car do you drive?$10 equals roughly 3 1/2 gallons,on 200 miles is about
> 55 miles per gallon.


Driving 200 miles costs (true total & deferred expenses) $100 in any car, so u lost $, wake up! :-(


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I netted about $13.75/hr plus another $2.50/hr in tips. about half my hours were at the lowest guarantee ($16/hr) and half at the regular guarantee ($20/hr). Drove about 200 miles, so spent $10 in gas. Not great, but not horrible. Without the guarantees, I would have averaged about $4/hr less, which would be bad.


Driving 200 miles costs (true total & deferred expenses) $100 in any car, so u lost $, wake up! :-(


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You know it and Uber knows it that you are not quiting, shit they have you driving at 75 cents a mile using your car "until you run it to the ground, I am sure you are making enough to buy a new ride once this one kicks the bucket" , and they know you will keep on doing it, even when they drop the rates even more "of course you will drive for those incentives they throw at you, like someone throwing a dog a bone", you know those incentives that are almost impossible to achieve, unless of course you sleep in your car with no breaks, uber on uber slaves, uber and their billionaire investors love you, lol. There is a sucker born every day, and Uber is making a killing on the weak and desperate.


Thank you uber, for the impossible.

*MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS* *$425.67*
You got 11 First Time Riders this week! $55.00

Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 16th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 18.05 hours and grossed $13.08 per hour in gross fares. We added $186.46 to your account.
$186.46

Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 16th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 21.67 hours and grossed $9.37 per hour in gross fares. We added $184.2 to your account.
$184.20

Winter Warm Up Offpeak Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $18.01 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $16 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
$0.01


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I sincerely feel for you guys busting your ass,(and your car for 9 $ an hour).. Here I am working like 9 pm to 3 am every Friday and Saturday ..like 12 hrs per week end for maybe 200+ bucks(180 +to me) and Im thinking of hanging it up. I guess the extra cash is OK,,but the wear and tear I put on the suburu is starting to show. Maybe Ill start doing this only on Saturday nights.. .
> What was a cool novelty & a way to make nice extra money,has become a drag. I kinda looked forward to driving on the week-ends ,even got a kick out of the riders. Now I am concerned about the car, the pax annoy me way more they they used to, rating system is starting to annoy me more than ever,, ,tips are far and few inbetween,,,,its the little things... it just doesn't seem worth it. I told myself when I started this gig, when I stopped averaging 18 $ an hour, and when this started feeling more like a job than a P/T gig , I would give it up...not yet,,but its gettin close.
> Maybe, things will change,,maybe Ill feel different tomorrow... for now Im hanging in there..


It is all the same for everyone. I've been through this feeling as well as dozens of thousands of drivers everywhere else. It's fun at first, the new short meets, the feeling of freedom getting out of house, the money flow to the bank account. A then sooner or later the opposite side of it hits: back pain, long hours, market over saturation with new drivers, you car needs new brakes, tickets, ****ing pax, slamming doors, drunks, Uber rate cuts, traffic, your car needs another oil change, Uber customer service sucks, miles accruing at a crazy rate, meanwhile you're making less and less every week. The same vicious cycle which leads to an end. Uber knows it, it doesn't care about you, it keep recruiting new souls, it can't survive without new souls. Until they get this feeling and quit. It goes on and on.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Thank you uber, for the impossible.
> 
> *MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS* *$425.67*
> You got 11 First Time Riders this week!
> ...


What the hell? I don't even know how I would respond to this. How can you earn 13.08/9.37 in peak and regular and 18.01 off peak? And where's the total for off peak?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

a winter warm up guarantee in so cal- -
its -6degrees over here,,no warm up for us... 
Maybe change the name. . .the winter warm up over here is letting your car run while your just sitting stationary ,burning gas so we don't freeze to death.... and so it goes.......



MikeB said:


> It's fun at first, the new short meets, the feeling of freedom getting out of house, the money flow to the bank account. A then sooner or later the opposite side of it hits: back pain, long hours, market over saturation with new drivers, you car needs new brakes, tickets, ****ing pax, slamming doors, drunks, Uber rate cuts, traffic, your car needs another oil change, Uber customer service sucks, miles accruing at a crazy rate, meanwhile you're making less and less every week. The same vicious cycle which leads to an end


 Unfortunately your right on the $$ mike


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> A Prius. That was when gas was about 2.39. I drive mostly on battery, when I can.


Listen,,we all arent in the position to own and drive a prius. I get it!!>> its the ideal car to use for this gig...but because we dont all have it like that doesnt mean this business should be geared to only those who get 55 miles the gallon. If the rates were fair, and they put in a tip feature and cut out that bullshit that they are included...you would make more...and those of us that drove a Subaru would be doing better.- In the scheme of things its really is not that much to ask.. I just dont understand the greediness of this company.
At the end of the day, the company with the happiest most satisfied employees will end up with the biggest profit and best morale because people know that they are being looked out for and will go the extra mile (no pun intended).... I just dont get why Uber doesnt want to see it that way-( oh yeah,I keep forgetting we,re not employees)


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Tony from New Jersey said:


> What is lyft per mile rate in New Jersey.


https://www.lyft.com/cities/new-jersey

check it out?? wadda think?? It doesnt look that different, unless Im missing something


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> What the hell? I don't even know how I would respond to this. How can you earn 13.08/9.37 in peak and regular and 18.01 off peak? And where's the total for off peak?


It only shows the hours that meet the guarantee requirements

I only had one off peak hour, I logged in after 12:10 am and I missed a few calls.
*FEBRUARY 12, 2015* *$13.77*
12:12AM 2.40
12:41AM 11.37.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Listen,,we all arent in the position to own and drive a prius. I get it!!>> its the ideal car to use for this gig...but because we dont all have it like that doesnt mean this business should be geared to only those who get 55 miles the gallon. If the rates were fair, and they put in a tip feature and cut out that bullshit that they are included...you would make more...and those of us that drove a Subaru would be doing better.- In the scheme of things its really is not that much to ask.. I just dont understand the greediness of this company.
> At the end of the day, the company with the happiest most satisfied employees will end up with the biggest profit and best morale because people know that they are being looked out for and will go the extra mile (no pun intended).... I just dont get why Uber doesnt want to see it that way-( oh yeah,I keep forgetting we,re not employees)


I agree..$.90/mile and $.18/min is ridicualous..should be AT LEAST $1.50-1.75


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Listen,,we all arent in the position to own and drive a prius. I get it!!>> its the ideal car to use for this gig...but because we dont all have it like that doesnt mean this business should be geared to only those who get 55 miles the gallon. If the rates were fair, and they put in a tip feature and cut out that bullshit that they are included...you would make more...and those of us that drove a Subaru would be doing better.- In the scheme of things its really is not that much to ask.. I just dont understand the greediness of this company.
> At the end of the day, the company with the happiest most satisfied employees will end up with the biggest profit and best morale because people know that they are being looked out for and will go the extra mile (no pun intended).... *I just dont get why Uber doesnt want to see it that way*-( oh yeah,I keep forgetting we,re not employees)


Because it doesn't care about you. You are nothing to it. It is vicious corporate monster led by the evil who first started his company stealing music files on Internet before being sued and having to go into bankruptcy. You with your pipe dreams of tip feature and fair fares just don't fit into his world. You are *"the other dude in the car"* who gets the 80%. Don't you get it?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Don't you get it?


Of course I get it Mike,,I was just being facetious,,I really never understand why company's can never say enough is enough.

_Greed is the inventor of injustice as well as the current enforcer. - Julian Casablancas_


----------

